# 1 y.o. male Maltie dumped at Groomers :(



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

From Bronwynne's FB page:

This one-year-old Malt (malt-mix) perhaps even Havanese boy was left at the groomers and the owners are not coming back. I don't have anyone to foster him right now so I'm looking for another group to get him out of the groomer's. He is scared but hugged me like a Koala when I took him from the cage. He has clearly been used to breed and not given the comfort of a family life. Contact me if you can help him, adopt him - quickly please.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I would take him in a second, but of course, don't live in CA...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh what a sweetie! I will never understand why or how someone could just dump their dog??? I hope he will find a loving stable home, and never be abandoned again. Look at those eyes. Mine would be so afraid and confused just like this little guy is now. praying for the best!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I read on Bron's FB that were able to find to pick up the little boy from the groomer and foster him. I just don't understand people.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

some people i can never understand ,hopefully he will find a new owner
soon.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bless this little sweetheart. So darn cute. I will never ever understand, why ANYONE would get a pet, and not give the precious one, all the love and care it so deservers. I perplexes me to no end. Why do they do it? Makes no sense. They are living, breathing beautiful, loving beings. Why? Bless Bron, and the angles, once again helping. Call me naive, but I just don't understand it. Is it that the novelty wears off? I just can't imagine. When will the suffering of these precious ones, who give nothing but love, end.


----------



## Micheleandkhloe (Aug 8, 2012)

He'd gorgeous!! Wish I could! 


Love, 
Michele & Khloe


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He is so cute. I hope he finds a home soon. These poor babies that get left and don't know love. It's so heartbreaking to hear these stories day after day. :angry:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

mysugarbears said:


> I read on Bron's FB that were able to find to pick up the little boy from the groomer and foster him. I just don't understand people.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free



Thanks for updating!! I saw it earlier; thank goodness!!!


----------

